# Crazy Japanese!!!!!!! scolopendra sp(?) vs t.blondi



## Warrior (Sep 1, 2007)

*scolopendra sp(?) vs t.blondi*

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b_j6IZe-AJY[/YOUTUBE]


scolopendra sp(?) vs t.blondi


....


----------



## Selenops (Sep 1, 2007)

Can't get the movie to work. Is this a joke? If not, can someone describe what is going on?


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

Yea I can't get it to work either....:wall:


----------



## sick4x4 (Sep 1, 2007)

i guess i'd be the 3rd to say it ain't working mate


----------



## Tony92 (Sep 1, 2007)

Same here no vid, but while doing a quick search on youtube I came across this vid of a guy free handling a S gigantea, only a subadult by the looks of it, wonder what show it was at ? 


http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps82VSoLQY4


----------



## Selenops (Sep 1, 2007)

Well, please give us the blow by blow...

What was so crazy about the Japanese pede?

And what was the outcome?

I am by no means encouraging this type of behavior and know most anyone else around wouldn't be caught dead doing something like this. But heck the deed is done and I want the money.


----------



## syiware (Sep 1, 2007)

he is cacoseraph..maybe at the a-con.

caco..hey, tell something..!

-locke



Tony92 said:


> Same here no vid, but while doing a quick search on youtube I came across this vid of a guy free handling a S gigantea, only a subadult by the looks of it, wonder what show it was at ?
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps82VSoLQY4


----------



## Pulk (Sep 1, 2007)

come on you guys
when videos don't work you 'quote' the post to see what they were trying to do  
here is the video
[YOUTUBE]b_j6IZe-AJY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Steven (Sep 1, 2007)

i can't understand why someone would like to loose his blondi this way  
and besides i can't get the point of this,... it should have been a Sc.gigantea vs the T.blondi or the Sc.subspinipes vs a Haplopelma spec., that would make at least just little sence.
:wall:


----------



## P. Novak (Sep 1, 2007)

Tony92 said:


> Same here no vid, but while doing a quick search on youtube I came across this vid of a guy free handling a S gigantea, only a subadult by the looks of it, wonder what show it was at ?
> 
> 
> http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=Ps82VSoLQY4



I saw this video before, and yea it is Andrew(cacoseraph), but still very impressive!



Pulk said:


> come on you guys
> when videos don't work you 'quote' the post to see what they were trying to do
> here is the video
> [YOUTUBE]b_j6IZe-AJY[/YOUTUBE]


Yea this is just completey idiotic. The _T.blondi _ seems like its been already weakend or something. Some people... some people..


----------



## nissan480 (Sep 1, 2007)

T.Blondi got pwned.


Poor little feller,didnt look like it wanted anything to do with the pede.And the pede's tactic's worked as designed.Useing the tale to distract while head come's ah flippin around.Simple,but effective.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Sep 1, 2007)

Not saying it's a good idea, though I've seen plenty of centipede vs. tarantula, tarantula vs. scorpion, but why doesn't anyone do a scorpion vs. centipede? There's only one scorp vs. pede video on Youtube and it's a Smeringerus vachoni vs. some Scolopendra sp. where the guy is just feeding his scorp a small pede, not really a fight.

Of course it's not right, but I'm sure people are always curious as to who would win between a Heterometrus sp. and S. gigantea or subspinipes.


----------



## Okitasoshi (Sep 1, 2007)

seemed to me like they just toss the pede and tarantula in a container neither has familiarity in, they need to toss the pede in a T cage to have a somewhat fair fight.


----------



## Natco (Sep 1, 2007)

*Ahem....yes....*

Well i am no where near the experts most of you are on this stuff, but I do know a great deal about combat, and what I saw was one animal very willing to fight, and one animal NOT very willing to fight.  I did not once see the blondi actually "bite."  Just a guess, but I would suspect it may have been appraoching a molt.  That is the only time mine does not bite me....


----------



## Selenops (Sep 1, 2007)

That match-up appears suspect. And neither is it scientific valid as the inverts originate from opposite sides of the globe. A better fairer match-up is to bring a fully mature L parahybana against a mature S gigantea it is more nimble and quicker than the T blondi probably not nearly as passive aggressive either. *shrugs*

I would hate to see a Hap vs S subspinipes, I fear the earthtiger would do the threat display and it'll be over instantly unless the creature is a natural predator of S supspinipes.

But I did[edit]*'nt* enjoy seeing the T blondi go down without a fight.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 1, 2007)

MasamuneX7 said:


> Not saying it's a good idea, though I've seen plenty of centipede vs. tarantula, tarantula vs. scorpion, but why doesn't anyone do a scorpion vs. centipede? There's only one scorp vs. pede video on Youtube and it's a Smeringerus vachoni vs. some Scolopendra sp. where the guy is just feeding his scorp a small pede, not really a fight.
> 
> Of course it's not right, but I'm sure people are always curious as to who would win between a Heterometrus sp. and S. gigantea or subspinipes.


If that Heterometrus fails to grab the head end of the 42 legged hot pastrami, what is everyone's conclusion? 
Crushing a giant centipede anywhere else will send it into berserko mode. Right?

That's vital speculatively speaking.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Sep 1, 2007)

Selenops said:


> That match-up appears suspect. And neither is it scientific valid as the inverts originate from opposite sides of the globe. A better fairer match-up is to bring a fully mature L parahybana against a mature S gigantea it is more nimble and quicker than the T blondi probably not nearly as passive aggressive either. *shrugs*
> 
> I would hate to see a Hap vs S subspinipes, I fear the earthtiger would do the threat display and it'll be over instantly unless the creature is a natural predator of S supspinipes.
> 
> But I did enjoy seeing the T blondi go down without a fight.


I have seen Haplopelma lividum vs. Scolopendra subspinipes (cherry red) on video before, but it was some time ago. The subspinipes won and I've never seen that video again.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 1, 2007)

Yeah, I suspect Haps probably only successfully prey on giant centipedes in opportunistic scenarios. 

Back to the Het, it would have strike first and strike sure by grasping the business of the creeping centipede. Or work those claws like Muhammad Ali, meaning working those claws up and down the length of the centipede quickly and subdue the venom delivering apparatus of the pede and hope the pede doesn't slip through it's guard and deliver the coup de grace on a soft body part. Or by luck negated by poor strikes to more armoured impenetrateable chitin. Otherwise we have ballistic a centipede on our hands and it's going to serve itself some prime Asian land lobster. That's my fight night predictions folks!

Does anyone recall Animal Planet's program speculating about animals vs animals with that animal's expert representing them? That was retarded.


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 1, 2007)

well, im no expert, but i dont think that S. gigantea and T. blondi are from opposite ends of the earth...
T. blondi native to brazil and S. gigantea native to northern part of south america...I believe that means its probably in brazil too. 
Also someone said to have a fair fight the T. blondi needs to be in its on tank and the gigantea dropped in there...Well that would help the T but not the pede. to be a real fair fight you need to take all home field advantage from both. I think this was done. Also if you look closly you can see where the blondi did fang the pede. the pede appears to be leaking at some puncture wounds. Also notice the T is trying to get outta dodge and the pede looks like its trying to get lunch ...i would imagine this is fairly common in the native habitat. SHC peded here feed on c. vitatus and are immune to their sting, i have also seen them kill and eat A. hentzi... so its about the same just maybe a larger scale( I am not convinced that SHC dont get larget than gigantea. because i dont think anyone has ever seen a full grown of either)

The only thing i would say as far as fairness is that the blondi could have been bigger and the pede could too. they were sized about equal tho. 
I have always said that a T and a pede fight the advantage goes to the pede unless the T is way bigger.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 1, 2007)

Between a L parahybana and T blondi, which would be a more potent adversary to the S gigantea theoretically speaking? 

L parahybana is very similar to the G rosea, in that strikes from low and overwhelms, basically mugs it's prey.


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 1, 2007)

Selenops said:


> Between a L parahybana and T blondi, which would be a more potent adversary to the S gigantea theoretically speaking?
> 
> L parahybana is very similar to the G rosea, in that strikes from low and overwhelms, basically mugs it's prey.


hmmm maybe ill try that with an 8" LP and a 8" SHC


----------



## Selenops (Sep 1, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> hmmm maybe ill try that with an 8" LP and a 8" SHC


I being looking for a 8" LP and 8" SHC to buy. 

Fascinating. In theory, I think the LP is better suited to the task, I had a 9" or 10" T blondi once and remember all the head knocking.

*thud*
*thud*
*thud*


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 1, 2007)

Selenops said:


> I being looking for a 8" LP and 8" SHC to buy.
> 
> Fascinating. In theory, I think the LP is better suited to the task, I had a 9" or 10" T blondi once and remember all the head knocking.
> 
> ...


lol i have neither now lol but...
pedes seem to me to be far superior killing machines than T any T. I am jsut glad they dont get to 3' or so lol man they would be killing us lol
Ts and pedes living together are probably going to kill each other . I noticed that when i saw a peded eating a T it was a smaller T and a pretty good sized pede. like maybe a 4" t and about a 7" pede. 
but just look at the tactics the pede used on that blondi. also i think pedes hold up better as far as tiring. Ts can be quick but dont last too long.I think the pede processes oxygen better ... a little however an L. parahybana and a SHC would be an odd match up as they are not very close in habitat


----------



## Selenops (Sep 1, 2007)

Drachenjager said:


> lol i have neither now lol but...
> pedes seem to me to be far superior killing machines than T any T. I am jsut glad they dont get to 3' or so lol man they would be killing us lol
> Ts and pedes living together are probably going to kill each other . I noticed that when i saw a peded eating a T it was a smaller T and a pretty good sized pede. like maybe a 4" t and about a 7" pede.
> but just look at the tactics the pede used on that blondi. also i think pedes hold up better as far as tiring. Ts can be quick but dont last too long.I think the pede processes oxygen better ... a little however an L. parahybana and a SHC would be an odd match up as they are not very close in habitat


Very true on the last comments and I would love to have both at that size as pets not deathmatch gladiators. 

What the L parahybana has going for it is that it rarely misses and strikes hard and fast. What if the giant centipede in creeping mode finds itself suddenly pounced upon by a flurry of legs and instantly pierced by two large venomous fangs pouring in digestive fluids.


----------



## MasamuneX7 (Sep 1, 2007)

Need a T. apophysis vs. S. gigantea vs. H. swammerdami. :razz:


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 1, 2007)

Selenops said:


> Very true on the last comments and I would love to have both at that size as pets not deathmatch gladiators.
> 
> What the L parahybana has going for it is that it rarely misses and strikes hard and fast. What if the giant centipede in creeping mode finds itself suddenly pounced upon by a flurry of legs and instantly pierced by two large venomous fangs pouring in digestive fluids.


note that the pede in the video alread had been punctured by the blondi so unless the T had intentions on holding on and the ablilty to do so may help
BUT unless the T hit the right end its history. in fact the wound on the one in the video was fairly close to the head and didnt slow it at all


----------



## shaihulud (Sep 1, 2007)

Thought i saw the tarantula bit the centipede too, the commentators were zooming in on the leaky wound. The tarantula was bitten a few times too i think, but reacted worse to the bite.


----------



## Drachenjager (Sep 1, 2007)

shaihulud said:


> Thought i saw the tarantula bit the centipede too, the commentators were zooming in on the leaky wound. The tarantula was bitten a few times too i think, but reacted worse to the bite.


yeah it didnt seem to bother the pede at all but when the pede bit the t it was all over


----------



## kahoy (Sep 2, 2007)

size doesnt makes any sense, i bet there was a tiny weeny spider that preys on larger spiders, was that a theif spider? (i forgot the name)

back on the vid.

T.blondi are way no agreesive, you can see that it tries to escape, so far for the pede, it was all munching at anything, also on the glass, so it would be like the T got pwned by the venom that the pede keep on injecting on anything that it gets on its face, and the T on the other hand has a hell small space to go pouncing over the pede, also, stress might have weakened the T before they started the fight.


----------



## shaihulud (Sep 2, 2007)

Lets not give excuses for the tarantula;P its an inferior design compared with the centipedes!j/k I think its unfair if the centipede has resistance to tarantulas venom. I think it was good effort by the tarantula trying to keep the pede off its soft belly with its legs, but futile.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 2, 2007)

I don't feel that T represented the best Goliath can offer thus not a good pairing and T blondi aren't even the fastest or accurate strikers either. Scientifically, we learned a giant centipede can have strategy but the rest... zilch ... nada ... inconclusive.


----------



## bistrobob85 (Sep 2, 2007)

I think all of that was about as interesting as seing a duck fight with a chicken. Very pointless on every point of view. Big waste of both time and live animals. 

 phil.


----------



## Selenops (Sep 2, 2007)

bistrobob85 said:


> I think all of that was about as interesting as seing a duck fight with a chicken.
> 
> phil.


Don't say it.... lol!

But yes I pity the animals however there is plenty of scientific legitimacy in studying the predator behavior and relationship of these two great predacious inverts. 

But unnatural animals vs animals charlotry dates back to the Old West days preceded long before that with the Romans. People haven't changed.


----------

